# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Help!!

## melisweet

Hoi Hoi,,

Ik ben een tiener en mijn menstruatie is niet zo regelmatig maar mijn cyclus in ongeveer om de 21ste dag,maar in de voriege maand had ik 2 keren zonder condoom gevreen en had ik dus 2 keren after morning pil gedronken,maar deze maand had ik mijn menstruatie na 2 weken gekregen eigenlijk moest ik het na 3 weken krijegn(21 dagen) maar ik had het 7 dagen eerder gekregen,is dit normaal?is dit wegens de pil zo snel gekomen??want deze gebeurtennis is voor het eerste keer gekomen,,wat denken jullie dat er aan de hand zit??


Pls helpme!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Melisweet,

Ik zou zeggen dat er niet veel aan de hand is, na de onveilige seks heb je de morning after pil geslikt en daarna ben je gewoon ongesteld geworden.

Je geeft ook aan een onregelmatige menstruatie te hebben dus dit komt verder overeen met wat je al aangaf.

Wel wil ik je adviseren om eens te denken aan een anticonceptiepil, of iig aan een condoom. Je riskeerd niet alleen een kans op een zwangerschap maar ook een grote kans op een SOA. Ook is de morning after pil niet iets die je iedere week kan gaan halen omdat je aan onveilige seks doet.

----------


## melisweet

Bedankt Sylvia!! :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

> Bedankt Sylvia!!


Geen dank!  :Big Grin:

----------

